# Animal Defense League has 9200 s/n so far 2013



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just thought Id give those doing TNR an upper! 

Animal Defense League out of (Phoenix area) Maricopa county Arizona has over *9,200* community cats spayed and neutered so far this year Woo Hoo!

If your in this area and would like free s/n your community cats that you trap call 602 265-SPAY or email [email protected]. Their website is Animal Defense League of Arizona | Arizona?s statewide animal protection organization. You can contact them for free s/n there too.


----------

